
The Matrix 4 Is Officially Happening with Keanu Reeves, Carrie-Anne Moss - notlukesky
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/08/whoa-keanu-reeves-carrie-anne-moss-sign-on-to-star-in-the-matrix-4/
======
deepVoid
I am thrilled Keanu Reeves is back with Matrix. It was such a thought-
provoking movie with a great actor.

